# Silver Sharks Rubbing each other Up???



## pando (Feb 3, 2006)

I have 3 bala sharks and 2 of them are constantly swiming side by side rubbing up against each other does anyone know what this is? is it a mating or breeding thing?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

my guess is either mating or an aggressive display, but I've never bred or kept bala sharks execpt where I work


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bala sharks have almost NEVER been bred in captivity. They never reach mating size in the home aquarium.


----------

